# Question concering temps on i7 920.



## Quantium (May 5, 2008)

Heyop. Today I got my i7 920, with a Noctua NH-U12P fan. Installed it, and I'm currently having load temps of around 55c, when using orthos on all cores. Oh, and I havn't overclocked yet. In fact, that is my question.. Should I be able to overclock it to 4.0ghz with those temps?

I should say that i have never applied thermal paste before, and had to do it twice.. The first time, i had way to little, and the cpu was at 57c idle. Now I had a little thicker layer, and pretty smooth, but still, I don't know if I've done it good or bad.

I dunno about my airflow, but when I don't think it's really good, considering i have a really crappy fan to pull air into the case. In any case, the temps go down to 52 degrees when i take the side of the case off.

Anyway, thanks in advance.


----------



## Quantium (May 5, 2008)

Update: I tried using RealTemp, and found out that idle temp on the 4 cores are 39, 41, 42, 40.
On load (after 1 and a half minute), they are 64 across all cores.


----------

